# sam maloof joinery



## davesplane (Apr 26, 2010)

anybody have a good explanation on how to make this type of mortise and tennon joint with the wedge?


----------



## AJH (Apr 11, 2013)

I may be wrong but I think it's just a shallow wedge that's there to keep the round portion from rotating.
Next time I see David I will ask him he has a shop just up the street, now that he's not making much at the museum.


----------



## davesplane (Apr 26, 2010)

I understand the mortise and the tenon portion of this joint and I can handle that part easy enough but I am not sure about the wedge.
It extends past the tenon and the ends are rounded over.
I am not sure if the rounded over is tapered down the length of the wedge or if it is just recessed and ooohh say maybe 1/16 to 1/8 deep.


----------



## AJH (Apr 11, 2013)

It's not a wedge just a shallow mortice.To keep the round tenon from rotating,Square tenons get wedged to put the end in compression usually because it's esay to make the joint loose and wedge it.
A slot morticer,Festool domino,Or router with a template could make it easy.
Are you sure you want to replicate that detail looks goofy to me.


----------

